# Making Whipped Body Butter



## Parfumerie (Jun 15, 2018)

Hello, so I'd like to make body butter for some gifts and need some help trying to decide what to put in and ratios (from reading looks like I need to keep the butters high to keep from melting in the summer heat (its been mild so far average highs of 75f but some days in the 90s upcoming and it's bound to get hotter), would 90% butter be too high a percentage?

I'm not too concerned with the hardness of end product so long as it's not hard hard I'm gonna find or make  tiny spatulas they can use to keep from contaminating the jars, my main concern aside from melting is splitting or deflating, (would adding an emulsifier of some type be wise?)

I have Shea and Cocoa was thinking shea to be majority and keep the cocoa low around 10%, Coconut oil perhaps since ive seen it in multiple recipes (is it considered hard or soft and what's a good percentage?) I'm going to look for high melt and franctionated or would the type not matter?  And then perhaps another soft oils jojoba, grapeseed something dryish or absorbs quickly, and the 1% tapioca starch and plan to split the batch 1/2 unscented and half lavender eo. Tx


----------



## CaraBou (Jun 16, 2018)

90% butter is higher than I've gone when living in northern regions of the US (W. Montana and Alaska).  Most households are reasonably cool. My body butter has never melted in the mid to high 80's.  But would you be shipping through hotter ambient temps?  

My recipe is simpler than yours. It's not handy now, but roughly, my butters (shea and sometimes cocoa too) were no more than two-thirds of the total, with the remainder split between 76 deg coconut oil and the lightest liquid oil on hand. I usually temper the butter  as recommended, though it's not been grainy when I didn't.  Shea - while effective - is greasy when applied and needs about a half hour to soak in to the skin. I've never bothered with tapioca or arrowroot, but those might help. You don't need an emulsifier unless something needs to be dissolved in water - and then you'd need a preservative too.

I've had body butter in the jar for over a year without visible mold or off-smells, and it has stayed surprisingly fluffy until use.  With repeated use, it does compact a little but for me personally, no biggie.   But please note -- I'd never gift (or sell) that far out, and I don't use water.


----------



## lsg (Jun 16, 2018)

I like shea butter and a light oil such as sweet almond or meadowfoam.  Here is a link with some good info.
https://www.soapqueen.com/tag/body-butter/


----------



## cmzaha (Jun 17, 2018)

The only whipped butter I have ever liked is raw shea, coconut Oil, Sweet Almond Oil, Jamaican Castor Oil and Jojoba Oil. Ingredients in that order but I do not know percentages and it is not my product. I get it from a vendor friend and promised not to duplicate it, which I know I can if I so choose. He also uses it for their black hair as a setting lotion. It is wonderful and I usually hate whipped butters


----------



## Parfumerie (Jun 17, 2018)

So far I've got white unrefined shea that I plan to temper, raw cocoa butter, the yellowish castor and sweet almond oil, i also picked up some virgin coconut oil but I may swap it for the hydrogenated for the higher melt point, probably gonna whip it up tomorrow evening, I was thinking of adding the jojoba or argan but after testing a couple pure argans on my skin I didn't think very much of it


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jul 14, 2018)

I've read, and tried, a few different ways to whip body butter. Sadly, I didn't keep good notes on my original batch because it was a nice whip. Today I read to begin whipping as it's cooling. I haven't tried this (has anyone?). I've cooled then whipped a couple of times. This time Im Planning on 
20% Shea
20% mango butter
20% coco Butter
20% jojoba
10% almond oil
10% hemp oil
Thoughts/recommendations?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 15, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> I've read, and tried, a few different ways to whip body butter. Sadly, I didn't keep good notes on my original batch because it was a nice whip. Today I read to begin whipping as it's cooling. I haven't tried this (has anyone?). I've cooled then whipped a couple of times. This time Im Planning on
> 20% Shea
> 20% mango butter
> 20% coco Butter
> ...



I know a lot of people have made a whipped body butter, so maybe someone can help you out. I've done the whip/chill/whip/chill method before and, while it works well and is nice and fluffy at first, when it sets it always gets too hard for my liking. I am going to try this recipe from humble bee and me next. I'm not sure if it is even close to what you are looking for though. http://www.humblebeeandme.com/whipped-shea-citrus-body-butter/


----------



## Complexions (Jul 15, 2018)

This is a base recipe:

25% brittle butters (for example cocoa butter or kokum butter)
25% shea butter
25% soft butter (for example coconut oil, many of the butter blends you find from suppliers)
25% carrier oils
1 tsp of tapioca starch for every 4 oz of butter/oil mixture

you of course can play around with the ratios, more brittle butters will make a firmer whip, more oils or soft butters will make a softer whip.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jul 21, 2018)

Complexions said:


> This is a base recipe:
> 
> 25% brittle butters (for example cocoa butter or kokum butter)
> 25% shea butter
> ...


Thank you!  I’m hoping to keep coconut oil out, so I stayed at 60% of hard oils rather than 75% in hopes to compensate. I guess there’s only one way to find out!


----------



## Complexions (Jul 22, 2018)

Laurabolyard said:


> Thank you!  I’m hoping to keep coconut oil out, so I stayed at 60% of hard oils rather than 75% in hopes to compensate. I guess there’s only one way to find out!



Did it turn out well?


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jul 22, 2018)

I haven't done it yet!  Every time I can snatch a minute, I make soap!  I intend to try this week


----------



## Terri E (Jul 22, 2018)

Here is my recipe, It makes a wonderful body butter and can be used as a sugar scrub as well


----------



## Moose Wrangler (Jul 22, 2018)

@dibbles 

Oooh, that recipe you linked looks nice. I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 22, 2018)

Moose Wrangler said:


> @dibbles
> 
> Oooh, that recipe you linked looks nice. I'm going to give it a try!


Let me know how it turns out. I'm sure you'll try it before I do.


----------



## Laurabolyard (Jul 25, 2018)

It was PERFECT!  I couldn’t be happier!  My first batch was too soft and greasy, second was pretty good, but too hard and not very whipped. My third I wasn’t happy with coconut oil in it. The fourth is a charm


----------



## Moose Wrangler (Aug 5, 2018)

dibbles said:


> Let me know how it turns out. I'm sure you'll try it before I do.



 I finally got around to trying this recipe... "eh." It was too liquidy to whip really well. I think that's more of a temperature issue but I did try letting it chill in the fridge for a bit. My big issue with lotions are the greasiness that I don't like the feel of. 

This was still greasy feeling but absorbed well. For me, it just left too much of a greasiness on my skin. It might be great to use during the winter (we'll see in a few months) but just based on the way it currently leaves my skin feeling I wouldn't make it again.


----------

